# "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"



## Heiko (21 November 2007)

Ich glaub, ich bin im falschen Film. Ich halte grade eine Packung mit Erdnüssen in der Hand, auf deren Rückseite steht "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten."
Wo bin ich da hingeraten?
Da sind doch hoffentlich mehr als "Spuren von Nüssen" drin...


----------



## webwatcher (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da sind doch hoffentlich mehr als "Spuren von Nüssen" drin...


Hoffentlich nicht, denn der Hinweis ist berechtigt 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdnuss
Erdnüsse sind keine Nüsse sondern gehören  zu den Bohnen und  der Hinweis ist für Allergiker


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, denn der Hinweis ist berechtigt
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdnuss
> Erdnüsse sind keine Nüsse sondern gehören  zu den Bohnen und  der Hinweis ist für Allergiker


*ARGL*
Wenn jemand Erd*nüsse* kauft, dann rechnet er vermutlich auch mit Nüssen.


----------



## webwatcher (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Erd*nüsse* kauft, dann rechnet er vermutlich auch mit Nüssen.


Für den Otto Normalo ist das wurscht, Allergiker wissen das sehr genau und achten 
deswegen auch auf diese Hinweise. 
In meinem Umfeld sind gegen Haselnüsse  allergische, daher weiß ich das...


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*

Kenne ich auch etliche. Gerade Erdnüsse sind anscheinend recht problematisch in dem Bereich...


----------



## Reinhard (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*

Hat unser Captain schon mal angemerkt, wie ich mich erinnerte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=126296#post126296


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*

Ach, mir kam das so bekannt vor, dass ich an ein déjà vu glaubte...
Nüsse kommen aber auch vor, wo man es weniger erwartet. In Corn Flakes glaube ich.
s.a.
http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/nano/news/11115/


> "Die Nussproteine stammen wahrscheinlich von Produkten, die vorher auf den selben Maschinen produziert worden sind und gelangen so ungewollt und unkontrolliert in das Essen", erläutert Vieths. Einige Hersteller wüssten von diesen Verunreinigungen, sähen jedoch keinen Handlungsbedarf.(...)"Wegen der harten Konkurrenz auf dem Süßwarenmarkt scheuen die Unternehmen jedoch neue Investitionen."


Was stören 1% Allergiker, wenn man 99% die Ware billig verkaufen kann?


----------



## Reinhard (21 November 2007)

*AW: "Kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten"*

Na, du hast ja öfter dejá vus in deiner unnachahmlichen Fähigkeit Zusammenhänge zu eruieren. :-D


----------

